# Happy Un-Anniversary



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

What the hell are u supposed to do just ignore your anniversary? We are going to MC but I not think its leasing us anywhere.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I did.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I celebrated it. I even sent my ex a cake....but that was more as a joke. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I'm more upset that he's planning on coming by to fix my oven tomorrow on our anniversary don't know if I should be here or keep myself busy.......


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

If you trust him in the house, I would leave. I have a feeling it would be too emotionally charged if you were there.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Got one coming up soon and I'm not lifting a finger. He never did.


----------



## OhMyThelees (Aug 13, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I celebrated it. I even sent my ex a cake....but that was more as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this idea!!! Just to rub it in!,


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

One thing you should not do is something passive aggressive to hurt your spouse. Just spend the day doing something that makes you feel free enough to express whatever you're going through, that allows you to be yourself, whether that's mad or sad or apathetic or something else.


----------

